# Tub boo boo mishap



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

nywoodwizard said:


> Strange answer,why take those chances? Putting the home owner thru the possibility of repairing or replacing the tub seems a little foolish,and makes you as an contractor look irresponsible,even though someone else may have caused the damage.By you making some tile guy sign a waiver is admitting the posibility of damage.I my self don't see the logic. Nothing like loosing a few referals due to an damaged tub caused by someone else.


#1 Why take what chances? We have to deal with reality here. The piece of paper someone signs doesn't prevent somebody from damaging something. The knowledge of agreeing that if I damage it I will be fixing or replacing it does, that is accountability which is priceless. You're possibly fixating on a piece of paper instead of what it represents which is accountability. Accountability will solve 99% of any problems you face in construction and dealing with tradesman.

#2 How exactly would you fully protect the type of tubs we install for the tile setter? A piece of plywood? That would work decently in a $270 alcove 60x32 model. It won't do anything for a $2500 Kohler bubbler in an oval drop in with unlevel surfaces made of high gloss acrylic. Blue coat it? Tarp it? Cut a special cover for it? Buy one of those specially made balistic nylon tub protectors specifically designed for each model? 

Why would I do any of that when I can say - "See the tub? Perfect right?", Yep. "Okay, it's your responsibility to not damage the tub during your tile setting.", No problem Mike, just like all the other jobs we've done. "Yep, see you in a week."

Now I agree that there certainly is some risk management in treating a fellow tradesman with respect and taking the chance that he might decide to do nothing to protect that tub and keep his tools in it and cut tile in it and lay in it and eat his lunch in it, maybe set his tile saw up in it. But the tile setters we use aren't cheap, they speak English, are skilled at what they do, they've been around the block, they are here to make money, not spend it on replacing tubs. Not damaging a tub is pretty much the same thing to them as not cutting their thumb off in the course of doing their job. It's the same as making sure the grout lines line up or there is no lippage. It's pretty much business as usual.

#3 I'm not a *baby-sitter* when it comes to sub-contractors, who I pay well for their expertese and skill sets. I don't beat up tradesman over their prices, I also hire tradesman that fit our system. Our system is too much trouble for you? Not a problem. Next. Not everybody is a good fit for your company. Don't be afraid to keep searching until you find those that are.

#4 I am never going to lose a referral over a sub-contractor damaging a bathtub. I don't see how there is any connection. "Oh by the way Mr. Customer the tile setter had an accident and ruined your tub." uh-oh, now what Mike. "Not a problem at all, a new one is already on the way, it's all going to be taken care of." Damn, Mike I like the way you take care of us, you are on top of things, glad we hired you!

To further beat this into the ground - what do you suggest we do about $5000 worth of cabinetry installed before the tile setting begins? Not install it because we can't trust our tile setter to not take his reciprical saw to it all? Build a 2x4 wall in front of it and drywall it to protect it?

I'm not trying to tell anybody how to run their business, but if you want to lose some head aches, hire good tradesman, make them accountable, pay them enough so they don't mind doing things your way, and last protect yourself financially with paperwork. :thumbsup:


----------

